# Wir sind im A***, egal ob wir im Irak bleiben oder (unsere Truppen) abziehen



## fishfood

In einem Email mit einem Freund über Politik möchte ich dieser(n?) Satz sagen:
Wir sind im arsch ob wir im Irak Bleiben oder Ausziehen.
Stimmt das?

(Können Sie bitte alle Fehler (von?) mir erzählen?)

Vielen Dank im Fortschritt!


----------



## starrynightrhone

fishfood said:


> In einem Email an einen Freund möchte ich diesen (folgenden) Satz über unsere Politik sagen:
> 
> _Wir sind im Arsch, egal ob wir im Irak bleiben oder (unsere Truppen) abziehen._
> 
> Stimmt das? (Können Sie bitte alle Fehler von mir ausbessern?)
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!


 
LOL Fishfood 

I see that you're learning your new vocab... I think I don't have to tell you that that is very colloquial speech (if not vulgar). But I would say that too, particularly in that context. Don't tell.


----------



## fishfood

Danke sehr!
Sind die Wörter "egal," und "folgenden" sehr wichtig?
Und konnte man "unsere Soldaten" sagen?

Und warum ist es "über unser*e* Politik?"
Mit "über" da soll es nicht "unser*er*" sagen?
Weil der Satz keine Bewegung hat.  (Und so wird Dativ verwenden...)

Danke sehr!


----------



## Kajjo

Meines Erachtens kann man "im Arsch sein" hier nicht verwenden, da es normalerweise "kaputt, nutzlos, zwecklos" bedeutet, also z.B.

_Das Radio ist im Arsch (=kaputt). <vulgär!>

_Wenn man sich unbedingt vulgär ausdrücken möchte, könnte man z.B. sagen:

_Wir haben doch sowieso die Arschkarte, egal ob wir im Irak bleiben oder unsere Truppen abziehen. <vulgär!>

_Kajjo


----------



## starrynightrhone

fishfood said:


> Danke sehr!
> Sind die Wörter "egal," und "folgenden" sehr wichtig?


 
"egal" means "it doesn't matter whether", you could leave it out if you want, I just added it for stilistic reasons.

The same applies for "folgenden", it just means "following" ("the following sentence"). 




> Und konnte man "unsere Soldaten" sagen?


 



> Und warum ist es "über unser*e* Politik?"
> Mit "über" da soll es nicht "unser*er*" sagen?
> Weil der Satz keine Bewegung hat.


 
This difference is only relevant for literal movement. If you use "über" in the sense of "about" (concerning subject matter), then it requires the accusative.


----------



## fishfood

Politik=die, right?
Feminine nouns in the dative have the "er" added onto the end of the adjective, right?

So..."über unser*er* Politik."

Because it's about the subject of "Politik," and "Politik" is feminine...


In Englisch kann man "in deep shit" sagen.  Geht das auf im Deutsch?
"Wir sind in tiefer Scheiße...(und so weiter)."

_"Wir sind im Arsch, egal ob wir im Irak bleiben oder (unsere Truppen) abziehen."_
Müsst man "unsere Truppen" sagen?


----------



## Acrolect

fishfood said:


> In Englisch kann man "in deep shit" sagen. Geht das auf im Deutsch?
> "Wir sind in tiefer Scheiße...(und so weiter)."


 
We have got something similar in:

_Wir stecken tief in der Scheiße..._


----------



## starrynightrhone

fishfood said:


> _"Wir sind im Arsch, egal ob wir im Irak bleiben oder (unsere Truppen) abziehen."_
> Muss man "unsere Truppen" sagen?


 
Nein, mußt du nicht. Der Satz wird nur leichter verständlich, wenn du es hinzufügst ("unsere Truppen" oder "unsere Soldaten").


----------



## fishfood

Acrolect said:


> We have got something similar in:
> 
> _Wir stecken tief in der Scheiße..._



Quite literally:
We stick deep in the shit?


----------



## starrynightrhone

fishfood said:


> Quite literally:
> We stick deep in the shit?


 
Exactly 

Does that work as an idiom in English too?


----------



## Robocop

fishfood said:


> Politik=die, right?
> Feminine nouns in the dative have the "er" added onto the end of the adjective, right?



Politik, die ==> correct!

*Unsere* Politik besteht darin, dass ... (nominative)
Die Quintessenz *unserer* Politik besteht darin, dass ... (genitive)
Er gibt *unserer *Politik keine Chance. (dative)
Er kann *unsere *Politik nicht verstehen. (accusative)



> ... möchte ich diesen (folgenden) Satz über unsere Politik sagen


... einen Satz sagen über *wen oder was ==> accusative!*

"unser/unsere" is a possessive pronoun (mein/meine, dein/deine, sein/seine/ihr/ihre, unser/unsere, euer/eure, ihr/ihre), not an adjective!


----------



## fishfood

starrynightrhone said:


> Exactly
> 
> Does that work as an idiom in English too?


Man wurde dass nicht gerade sagen..."We're stuck in deep shit" geht, aber es ist nicht gemeinsam.  Man wurde "We're f*cked." wahrscheinlich sagen.  (Mehr vulgär.)


----------



## fishfood

Robocop said:


> Politik, die ==> correct!
> 
> *Unsere* Politik besteht darin, dass ... (nominative)
> Die Quintessenz *unserer* Politik besteht darin, dass ... (genitive)
> Er gibt *unserer *Politik keine Chance. (dative)
> Er kann *unsere *Politik nicht verstehen. (accusative)
> 
> ... einen Satz sagen über *wen oder was ==> accusative!*
> 
> "unser/unsere" is a possessive pronoun (mein/meine, dein/deine, sein/seine/ihr/ihre, unser/unsere, euer/eure, ihr/ihre), not an adjective!


Ja, jetzt verstehe ich.  Starrynightrhone hat "dative" geschrieben wann er hat "accusative" gemeinen.
Aber sowieso danke!


----------



## starrynightrhone

fishfood said:


> Starrynightrhone hat "dative" geschrieben, aber er hat "accusative" gemeint.


 
Ich bin eine "sie" 

Sorry noch einmal wegen der Verwirrung...


----------



## gaer

starrynightrhone said:


> LOL Fishfood
> 
> I see that you're learning your new vocab... I think I don't have to tell you that that is very colloquial speech (if not vulgar). But I would say that too, particularly in that context. Don't tell.


I would say that is somewhere between we're screwed and we're f***ed, so I would not type that in WR, most likely.

(Off the record, I ALSO agree! Don't tell.) 

Gaer


----------



## starrynightrhone

gaer said:


> I would say that is somewhere between we're screwed and we're f***ed,


 
That's probably true, it really is very strong. We tried to come up with idiomatic alternatives in Fishfood's other thread ("screwed"), but it was really hard. Phrases like "Ich sitze in der Patsche" are not strong enough (and not vulgar at all) while a phrase like "Mir geht's beschissen" is equally strong.... (and in my opinion doesn't convey the same connotations as "I'm screwed")



gaer said:


> so I would not type that in WR, most likely.


 
Fishfood specifically asked for a more vulgar way of saying "I'm screwed". If I'd just type "Ich bin im A****" he'd have a hard time finding this five letter word that starts with "A" in his dictionary 



gaer said:


> (Off the record, I ALSO agree! Don't tell.)


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:


> Meines Erachtens kann man "im Arsch sein" hier nicht verwenden, da es normalerweise "kaputt, nutzlos, zwecklos" bedeutet, also z.B.
> 
> _Das Radio ist im Arsch (=kaputt). <vulgär!>
> 
> _Wenn man sich unbedingt vulgär ausdrücken möchte, könnte man z.B. sagen:
> 
> _Wir haben doch sowieso die Arschkarte, egal ob wir im Irak bleiben oder unsere Truppen abziehen. <vulgär!>
> 
> _Kajjo




Hallo Kajjo,

natürlich kann man auch sagen "Wir sind im Arsch";
"Los Leute, wir müssen abhauen, oder wir sind im Arsch!"
"Wenn die uns erwischen, sind wir im Arsch!"
"Es ist egal, ob wir bleiben oder nicht - wir sind eh im Arsch!"

Dieses "kaputt sein" bezieht sich natürlich auf die Folge, "im Arsch sein", bedeutet dann bildlich gemeint: kaputt, erledigt, am Ende, schlimmstenfalls: tot sein. Außerdem:  verloren haben,  in eine schlimme Situation geraten.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## starrynightrhone

MrMagoo said:


> natürlich kann man auch sagen "Wir sind im Arsch";
> "Los Leute, wir müssen abhauen, oder wir sind im Arsch!"
> "Wenn die uns erwischen, sind wir im Arsch!"
> "Es ist egal, ob wir bleiben oder nicht - wir sind eh im Arsch!"


 
Ah, danke MrMagoo 

Gut zu wissen, dass es auch in Deutschland mit "*im* A****" funktioniert.


----------



## gaer

starrynightrhone said:


> Fishfood specifically asked for a more vulgar way of saying "I'm screwed". If I'd just type "Ich bin im A****" he'd have a hard time finding this five letter word that starts with "A" in his dictionary


I understand now. I had not seen that thread.

The problem with this whole subject is that what is officially OK and what is actually used varies incredibly according to age group, situation, religious beliefs, etc., etc.

"I'm screwed" may pass on commecial TV. It may not get "bleeped" (censored). Exactly what is permissible keeps changing, of course.

 "I'm f***ed* will be censored on most TV channels.

The whole matter of the "f-word" is one of the strangest things in any language. 

Gaer


----------



## Henryk

MrMagoo said:


> Hallo Kajjo,
> 
> natürlich kann man auch sagen "Wir sind im Arsch";
> "Los Leute, wir müssen abhauen, oder wir sind im Arsch!"
> "Wenn die uns erwischen, sind wir im Arsch!"
> "Es ist egal, ob wir bleiben oder nicht - wir sind eh im Arsch!"



Also ich wäre in den Fällen "*am* Arsch".  Die im-Variante kenne ich nur als "kaputt".


----------



## Kajjo

Henryk said:


> Also ich wäre in den Fällen "*am* Arsch".  Die im-Variante kenne ich nur als "kaputt".


Da bin ich aber beruhigt. Offensichtlich gibt es entweder regionale Unterschiede oder aber das _im_ ist Jugendslang. 

Im Deutschen idiomatisch korrekt ist "im Arsch" = kaputt; "am Arsch" = in schlechter Lage sein

Kajjo


----------



## Robocop

Kajjo said:


> Im Deutschen idiomatisch korrekt ist "im Arsch" = kaputt; "am Arsch" = in schlechter Lage sein
> Kajjo



Mit "*im *Arsch *sein*" bin ich einverstanden, hingegen erfordert die Präposition "am"  ein anderes (Hilfs)Verb. 
Die Redensart heisst nämlich "jemanden *am *Arsch *haben*" mit der Bedeutung "jemanden erwischen/packen/ergreifen/bei etwas ertappen" (und so weiter).

Beispiel: Wenn wir jetzt nicht aufpassen, dann *haben *die uns gleich *am *Arsch. (dann erwischen die uns)


----------



## Kajjo

Robocop said:


> Beispiel: Wenn wir jetzt nicht aufpassen, dann *haben *die uns gleich *am *Arsch. (dann erwischen die uns)


Ja, das kenne ich auch.

Kajjo


----------

